# Displays 7 segmentos y puerto paralelo



## daniellaw83 (Jun 12, 2006)

hola soy yo de nuevo me podrian ayudar necesito sacar un numero por el puerto paralelo hacia 2 displays de 7 segmentos ya estaba maniobrando como hacerlo en mi cabeza pero un amigo me comento que era necesario con un case en c++ para poder manejar las salidas del puerto por ejemplo:

case 1

{ aqui irian las instrrucciones para el puerto para que despliegue el "1" en el diplay}

¿esto es verdad? por que de ser asi pues el programa se va a llevar demasiadas lineas de codigo y en un post vi que alguien diseño un programa para sacar datos a 4 displays yo solo quiero 2 displays o sea que si el programa envia un 29 sea el mismo 29 el que se visualize en los 2 displays (los datos van a ser enviados por el programa)

ayuda por favor

Gracias a einsoldiatgott por contestar los post y a todos los colaboradores de esta pagina ahhh y el del convertidor de binario a hexadecimal ya no fue necesario


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jun 17, 2006)

daniellaw83 dijo:
			
		

> hola soy yo de nuevo me podrian ayudar necesito sacar un numero por el puerto paralelo hacia 2 displays de 7 segmentos ya estaba maniobrando como hacerlo en mi cabeza pero un amigo me comento que era necesario con un case en c++ para poder manejar las salidas del puerto por ejemplo:
> 
> case 1
> 
> ...





Hola, ya le había respondido esto no?? recuerdo un post similar.

En fin, un case no es que sacará lso datos outportb(dirección,dato) es el que saca los datos

La manera más sencilla para no usar decodificador serí ausar un cerrojo y controlarlo por el octavo bit que resta.

Si es eso lo que quiere?

Saludos


----------

